# The official "quit smoking challenge!"



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

So here is the plan. We're going to have a healthy challenge with a very nice prize at the end. This challenge/contest will improve everyone's life who joins in, and hopefully make us all a little healthier. So, onto the rules, regulations, the objective, and all that other BS thats needed to make a fun contest!

*The Objective
*
To quit smoking cigarettes! Hopefully forever. This contest should provide a fun way to take care of a nasty habit.

*Rules
*
You may use any means necessary to quit smoking, including but not limited to water torture, tasers, chantix, sunflower seeds, the patch, etc. 
*You **MAY NOT simply switch to chewing tobacco, snuff, or direct injections of tobacco juice into your veins.*
This contest will run two months. You must however be completely smoke free (other then cigars or pipe) for two weeks prior to the end of this contest.
Every day you must post your "cigarettes smoked" amount, as well as the amount of money you spent on cigarettes that day. The "cigarettes smoked" amount is always rounded up, i.e. smoking half counts as one full "cigarette smoked." I believe this will be a great tool in helping you quit, because if you see the numbers going down, and how much money you are saving, its gonna motivate you to do even better!
*The prize

*The prize will be a 3-fer not totaling more then $50 MSRP + shipping. In case of a tie, there will be a PIF.

This contest will be open till tomorrow night, 8 PM, Arizona time, for entries. After everyone who wants to sign up does so, the two months will start.

So lets go people! We all know we want to quit, and with quite possibly a lot of cigars up for grabs, why not quit smoking cigarettes now!?

-Josh
​


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

sunflower seeds got me through tough times when quiting.

Good luck


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm still in.
Thanks for taking charge. It's gonna work.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Ok, so we re gonna do it like this

Joined:
1. Josh (z3ro)
2. Bill (?) (kgraybill)

If you want to join, copy this list, and add your name/screen name


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

And just think how much better the cigars and food will taste, with more money for both! Good luck!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Ok, so we re gonna do it like this
> 
> Joined:
> 1. Josh (z3ro)
> ...


Ken (kgraybill)


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

sorry dude

Joined:
1) Josh (z3ro)
2) Ken (kgraybill)


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahh man....... I've been seriously contemplating quitting....dammit, I want to and need to quit......I'm not exactly sure what I'm getting myself into, but if it helps me quit... *I'm in!*

FWIW - this method should work well for how I intend to quit, subtracting cigs daily, over a period of time. I quit this way one time before, so I know it works...I just hope I have the drive and willpower to do it this time - and FOR GOOD.

Joined:
1) Josh (z3ro)
2) Ken (kgraybill)
3) Joel (yourchoice)


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

This is an awesome contest. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Ahh man....... I've been seriously contemplating quitting....dammit, I want to and need to quit......I'm not exactly sure what I'm getting myself into, but if it helps me quit... *I'm in!*
> 
> FWIW - this method should work well for how I intend to quit, subtracting cigs daily, over a period of time. I quit this way one time before, so I know it works...I just hope I have the drive and willpower to do it this time - and FOR GOOD.
> 
> ...


thats why i decided 2 months was a good length!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd join in but I quit cigarettes 1/29/2001 and never went back. More power to those who decide to quit!

:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i don't get how chewing is different form the patches... patches and gum still give you nicotine and your are still addicted to the nicotine just not smoking. Chewing isn't smoking? last i knew? lol. maybe im just bitter cause thats the only way i'll stop smoking :r...:hn


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

LOL, no chewing. Patches and Gum are set up as a gradual decrease item.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

z3ro said:


> LOL, no chewing. Patches and Gum are set up as a gradual decrease item.


touche, i guess chewing is the exact opposite lol i heard 1 tin = like 2 packs of cigs in terms of nicotine.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to be an every day cigarette smoker and this past week I have smoked 2 or 3 maybe. Lately I smoke a cig when I want to, the compulsion is gone. I smoked none yesterday and none today. I still smoke cigars, today I have smoked a connie chico (4x37) an fdo corojo and a joyo de nic antano consul. I will probably have one or two pris of snus before bed. The last pouch of tobacco I bought was about a month ago, I have about half of it left, but its so dry I will probably throw it out.

The reason I no longer feel the compulsive need to smoke is snus. Snus is not dip, you dont spit, and is extremely low in TSNA's (the cancer chenicals in tobacco) because of the way its processed. Many have quit cigarettes using snus, so if you are enslaved by the crack like nic rush of cigarettes, try snus. 
Many have quit cigarettes in a matter of days using snus -> www.snuson.com. Register, ask about smoking or just read the threads from grateful former cig smokers.

Not affiliated ... etc etc. Just interested in seeing my fellow humans save their lungs and their lives.

EDIT: You get about the same amount of nicotene from a pris of snus that you do from a cigarette.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Snus are allowed in this challenge. Like i said anything is open to use to quit.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

I'd probably win considering the amazing will power I have this time around.  So I'll sit this one out and be the cheerleader.

Seriously: Best of luck to everyone making an effort to kick the habit. :chk


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Today's update for me. 8 cigs. That less than half of what I normally smoke. 

I feel good about this.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck guys - its a tough habit to break.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

kgraybill said:


> Today's update for me. 8 cigs. That less than half of what I normally smoke.
> 
> I feel good about this.


Thats pretty good, ive tried to stretch out and got 5 so far, and ill prob smoke two more before its time for me to go to bed.

BUT!

remember, the contest doesnt officially start until tommorrow night at 8 PM AZ time.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't be surprised by my first day's count. I plan to smoke tomorrow as I typically do, scaled back slightly, to get myself a starting point, then wean myself in incrementally.

I truly think the best part of this will be the communication with others working toward the same common goal. We can do it!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Don't be surprised by my first day's count. I plan to smoke tomorrow as I typically do, scaled back slightly, to get myself a starting point, then wean myself in incrementally.
> 
> I truly think the best part of this will be the communication with others working toward the same common goal. We can do it!


Im with you on the communication. This is gonna suck, but at least im gonna get through it with BOTL's.

Oh, and btw, i think my gf is gonna get in on this to with me.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

z3ro said:


> Oh, and btw, i think my gf is gonna get in on this to with me.


As is my wife (I think). :tu


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn. My last cigarette was 4/21, so I was a little early. Haven't smoked one since. Tried for years & years using dozens of different replacements. What worked this time (besides the $6/pack price) was the new orange flavored gum. That stuff is EXCELLENT! Doesn't have the metallic taste that nicotine gum used to have. I don't bother with the directions (chew, stop, chew, stop, etc) and just chew that sucker until I get a nice buzz going and keep chewing for hours. Didn't even bother with the "chew 8 pieces a day" instructions and only had 1 piece each morning the last few days. 

Good luck all!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Come on smokers! I know theres a lot more of us smokers out there, and i know a lot of you want to quit!

and the prize is 3 topshelf stogies!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Best of luck to all who are trying.

I would, but i aint no quitter 

Maybe one day.

James


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

1) Josh (z3ro)
2) Ken (kgraybill)
3) Joel (yourchoice)
1) Josh (renton20)

I think that I will give this a go. I decided to quit after my last final on tuesday, and then wednesday my car was broken into. I just kinda gave up when that happened, but I'll give it a shot. Tired of getting winded from walking up a couple flights of stairs. Thanks for the contest bro :tu


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Someones gonna be gettin at least 12 top shelf cigars now.... or we'll all be gettin 3. Hopefully the 2nd one


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck guys, cool contest! I quit just over a year ago!!!


----------



## DZootZuiter (May 15, 2008)

I am not a cigarette, but I'm all for throwing in my support to my fellow Apes. 


If you'll allow me I'd love to throw in some prizes of my own to the winner. 

How about I throw in 3 more top shelf cigars?


----------



## KnuckleDragger (Apr 18, 2008)

Already quit last year, January 7th. Good luck to all who are quitting, well worth a little short term misery for the long term benefit :tu. A helpfull hint for some...for me I quit straight up, cold turkey. I think the reason I could do that was because for me it wasn't so much the chemical habit of the nicotine but the physicall habit of smoking the cigarette. For the first month or so I ALWAY had a toothpick on me. Playing with it, sucking on it, twirling it in my fingers, etc. This helped way more for me than gum or patches, I must just be figety by nature. Hope this helps :ss ~KD


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

z3ro said:


> So here is the plan. We're going to have a healthy challenge with a very nice prize at the end. This challenge/contest will improve everyone's life who joins in, and hopefully make us all a little healthier. So, onto the rules, regulations, the objective, and all that other BS thats needed to make a fun contest!
> 
> *The Objective*​
> 
> ...


It's almost closing time.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

3 more hours. Ive been cheif'n m down today so i can get through this pack.

I want some more stogies, so i gotta do this!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Best of luck guys...this contest came late for me as well...I quit cigarettes cold turkey about two and a half months ago...my dad was told he developed lung cancer after smoking them for 41 years...I set them down at the same time he did...I have not looked back...


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

The contest is now CLOSED to all new entries!

Good luck to everyone, i know we'll all need it, and to everyone else, all the support you guys can give us is much appreciated. Im feeling this is gonna be a long hard battle and will continue even after this 2 month contest is done!

To the contestants!
Tommorrow, everyone needs to start posting your cig counts at the end of the day. And remember, no 1/2's!!! 1/2's count as full cigs!

Once again, GOOD LUCK!

-Josh


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Don't be surprised by my first day's count. I plan to smoke tomorrow as I typically do, scaled back slightly, to get myself a starting point, then wean myself in incrementally.


Alright, I just finished my last smoke of the day and I have established by baseline. I literally wrote down every cig I had today and when I had it (some by time, some what part of my day (ie, on the way to office, before bed). I smoked 17 today. GHAST! I plan to reduce this tomorrow by 4-6 smokes.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Damn! i cut down to 4 cigs today from an average of 10-12 on a norm day. I didnt smoke the second one till 6 hours after i smoked the first one. I tasted like compete shit and i could only smoke a 1/4 of it.

oh well, we just gotta keep on it

im at 4 for today


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good luck guys. Not easy, but worth it. I quit cold turkey 3 years ago when my wife sent me an e-mail at work of a photo of a positive pregnancy test. I always told her I would quit when that happened, and haven't had a cig since.

:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/20/08

Not too good today. Normally I average a pack a day.

*Today I smoked 12 cigs total*.
*Purchaced no cigs* but I did make a trip to the B&M got a few yard gars and a couple RYJ's

Mornings will be the hard part for me.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

dude thats almost in half..... in 1 day! way to go man, just keep it up

after i eat is the worst for me, and getting in and out of a vehicle...

*5/20/08
4 cigs
non purchased*


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

z3ro said:


> dude thats almost in half..... in 1 day! way to go man, just keep it up
> 
> after i eat is the worst for me, and getting in and out of a vehicle...
> 
> ...


*4?* I might as well pay up now. Thats GREAT


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

z3ro said:


> after i eat is the worst for me, and getting in and out of a vehicle...


Same here.

I'm on DAY 4 now without a cigarette and I feel like crap. I almost caved in this morning by pulling up to the gas station to get my cup of coffee. "A pack of Marlboro Ultra Lights, please" actually rolled out of my mouth, immediately followed by, "Nevermind. Just the coffee."

It's tough. And I sincerely hope that we can all kick the habit.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I reduced my count from 17 yesterday to 12 today. The next cuts will be much tougher than the first but I intend to never smoke more than 12 cigs in a day ever again!

My goal tomorrow is to cut two more cigarettes, down to 10.

*5/20/08
12 cigs
none purchased*


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

So far I have had zero cigarettes today. I normally smoke 1-3 cigars per day and from 10-25 cigs. I am lighting up my 5th and final stogie of the day, a new record for me.:tu While today was fun, the hard part will be tomorrow when I cannot smoke nearly as much. Even though I didn't deal with the nic cravings today, I feel like my lungs actually crave the smoke and tar.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

holy shit 5 cigars!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

better make mine 5 cigs today


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/21/08
4 cigs
none bought


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/21/08

Bad day,

*14 cigs*(2 more than yesterday)

*Spent $4.16* on a single pack including tax.

Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

5/21
10 cigs (counting the one I haven't smoked yet )
$6.00 spent inc. tax for one pack


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

6 bux for a pack! damn you need to quit buddy, your gonna go broke!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

0 cigs today as well. Only 2 cigars today as well. In the past 2 days I have probably spent $150 on stogies. At this point I don't know if quitting is going to be more or less expensive than smoking.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

z3ro said:


> 6 bux for a pack! damn you need to quit buddy, your gonna go broke!


If I didn't quit, I'd either go broke buying them in Tax Jersey, or go broke buying gas to drive to Delaware!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

hahahah payin for gas effin sucks!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/21/08
5 cigs 
none bought


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/22/08

*10 cigs*
*Spent $3.73* on one pack.

This is just might work if I can do better in the mornings. I tried to skip the morning cig an have a stogie. The 45 minute ride to work allowed me to smoke the whole stick. But a stogie that early I got me a little queazy an light headed. I should start eating breakfast.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Way to go bro, your doin better now!

Ive actually just been chewing gum everytime i want a cig, and slowly but surely my body is wanting gum instead of cigs


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Way to go bro, your doin better now!
> 
> Ive actually just been chewing gum everytime i want a cig, and slowly but surely my body is wanting gum instead of cigs


Thanks, your leaving me way behind though.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

remember, it doesnt matter how long it takes you to quit, you just need to quit. As long as you quit your gonna get something nice in the mail!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/23/08

Chalk me up for a whole pack today.
Accually I lost count but its about 20.

*Cigs Smoked 20*
*Spent $3.28*

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Day four with no cigarettes. Today has been the first time I really have been craving. I was just smoking tons of stogies, but even doing that I want a cig. It goes to show how many additives there are in cigarettes when I have nicotine in my system, but I still want to smoke.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/23/08
8 cigs
5.67 spent

it was a really rough day today


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Think I missed yesterday...

5/23/08
8 cigs
$0 spent

5/24/08
7 cigs
$6 spent

I probably won't be able to check back in until Monday night. Hopefully I can at least maintain 7-8 cigs per day over the long weekend.

BTW - my cigar consumption is UP. I'm usually a cigar every other day or so guy. Well, I had two yesterday and three today.

Have a good and limited # of cigs weekend guys.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

If it is ok with the OP, I am going to sponser Joel (yourchoice). Joel you make it 2 weeks and I am sending you a fiver of dog rockets from my stash.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Im cool with that


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> If it is ok with the OP, I am going to sponser Joel (yourchoice). Joel you make it 2 weeks and I am sending you a fiver of dog rockets from my stash.


Oh boy...more motivation!  Thanks for the boost Mike, you're my Tony Robbins :tu :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Tony Robbins is a freakin ****


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

z3ro said:


> Tony Robbins is a freakin ****


Okay, then Mike is *NOT *my Tony Robbins! :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> 5/23/08
> 
> Chalk me up for a whole pack today.
> Accually I lost count but its about 20.
> ...


Hey man, hang tough. Find something to do other than smoke when you have the urge. Sugar free candy, gum...hell do push-ups until you aren't thinking of them anymore. Don't give up bro!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Hey man, hang tough. Find something to do other than smoke when you have the urge. Sugar free candy, gum...hell do push-ups until you aren't thinking of them anymore. Don't give up bro!


Thanks for the support, If I did pushups I would probably pass out after a couple. All the more reason to do it right?

Today I will be away from work so it will be less stressfull.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

im tellin you, regular, sugarless spearmint gum is working so well for me. Everytime you wanna smoke, just pop a piece of the gum in your mouth


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> Thanks for the support, If I did pushups *I would probably pass out after a couple*. All the more reason to do it right?
> 
> Today I will be away from work so it will be less stressfull.


If you're passed out you can't smoke......Hey that gives me an idea! :al :al

J/K:r


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> If you're passed out you can't smoke......Hey that gives me an idea! :al :al
> 
> J/K:r


Drinking till you pass out is *not *" lots of fluids and rest". But if it works...


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

4/24/08

*12 cigs*
Purchaced one pack lost receipt about *$4.00*


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/24/08
9 cigs
0 spent

for some reason its getting worth
maybe cuz ive been drinking so much


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/25/08

*14 cigs today*
*spent $3.73*

Went to the all Harley drag races today and had very little will power. I know, it's just an excuse.

I'm gonna make it though! 5 more weeks before the final 2 to be smoke free. We can do it.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/25/08
11 cigs
5.97 spent


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

My weekend started out okay, but I finished bad. I could list some excuses but I'll just leave it as I had a bad day 

5/24/08
7 cigs
$0 spent

5/25/08
10 cigs
$0 spent

And apparently I can't read a calendar. My previous post was off a day 

Back on track tomorrow.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

today marks the start of 1 week with no cigs. I am feeling damn good about this thread as I have not gone a week without since I was 14. Thanks for the great idea z3ro, my lungs thank you all:tu


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

way to go bro!

5/26/08
9 cigs
0 spent


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/26/08
Forgot to post yesterday.

18 cigs 
$7.46 spent (2 packs)

Not any better today I will post todays total later.

I have come to the conclusion that I have not been trying hard enough. If I were trying my best my totals would not be so different from day to day.

So, I am Re-commiting to myself and this challenge. Tomorrows post *will* be alot better. 
Only a few more week until the final two that we need to be totally cig free.

I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free.

PS. my wife said that I will just end up sending the cigars.:bx


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

kgraybill said:


> PS. my wife said that I will just end up sending the cigars.:bx


Fight the good fight, bro. You can do it. I can't even describe to you how hard it's been for me, but it's something that can definitely be done. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free, I will be cig free.
> 
> PS. my wife said that I will just end up sending the cigars.:bx


Hang tough man. Ask your wife for support....or quit to spite her ! Whatever works 

As for me:

5/27
8 cigs
$6.00 spent for 1 pack (this state SUCKS!)

Getting down below the 6, 7, 8 mark is a tough transition for me. I just have to suck it up! I'm considering trying nicorette but sometimes I think it's more mental than chemical related for me.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> I'm considering trying nicorette but sometimes I think it's more mental than chemical related for me.


Annihilate the mental midgets within. May the force be with you, too. :tu


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

You guys are doing fine, remember its a marathon, not the 100 meter dash.

Just go at a pace, and keep with your plan. Im not gonna lie, im starting to slip a little, cuz of stress, work, etc.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Guys, i'm going to add a little more incentive to the winner. I'll throw at least a good $50 fiver extra of Havanas to whoever wins this contest. Makes me feel good to see people quit that nasty habit. 

Stay strong guys!:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Sandman said:


> Guys, i'm going to add a little more incentive to the winner. I'll throw at least a good $50 fiver extra of Havanas to whoever wins this contest. Makes me feel good to see people quit that nasty habit.
> 
> Stay strong guys!:tu


I,m goin cold turkey tomorrow now.... well we'll see about that in the a.m.

Thanks for the insentive!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

kgraybill said:


> I,m goin cold turkey tomorrow now.... well we'll see about that in the a.m.
> 
> Thanks for the insentive!


Good for you. I have realized the two things which have really helped me out so far. First off, I have been carrying toothpicks with me wherever I go. Second, I just haven't been hanging out with people who smoke cigs lately as much. The social aspect seems to have a big impact for me. Good job and good luck to everyone kicking those coffin nails.:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/27/08

19 cigs
nothing spent.


As I said earlier I am re-committed. 3 cigs left in the pack. Stay clear tomorrow!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

you can do this guys! Would love to see everyone succeed :chk


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/28/08

Well the "cold turkey" did not happen but,

*9 cigs*!:ss Big cut from the past few days and I feel good about taking that # down.

*Spent $3.37*


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/28/08
10 cigs
none spent


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> 5/28/08
> 
> Well the "cold turkey" did not happen but,
> 
> ...


Good job on the dramatic decrease!

Yesterday for me was not so good

10 cigs
$0 spent

I probably won't be able to update again until Sunday (we'll see).


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/29/08
13 cigs
0 spent

I dunno wtf is going on. I need to start kickin my ass into gear, cuz this time is flyin by


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/29/08

yesterday,Not a good day for me as well.

17 cigs
in a hurry so I did not pay attention to how much I spent. say $4.00 may be a little high.

So far today i,m not doing much better. I think its a work/stress/weakness issue for me.

I tried leaving them in my truck so they would not be as easy to get to but I just end up getting more exercise.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Stay strong guys, and kick that nasty habit. :tu


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Sandman said:


> Stay strong guys, and kick that nasty habit. :tu


Let me tell you guys that the food is starting to taste better. I haven't really noticed anything with the cigars yet, but I'm sure I'll be more sensitive to the more subtle flavors pretty soon. :dr

So as an additional incentive for you guys to kick it into high gear, I'm also going to throw in a 5-pack of a lil' somethin' somethin' for the winner. :tu

You guys can do this!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

So tomorrow will be two weeks for me and I have to say that I am feeling good. Food tastes better, I smell better and feel better among other things. So far, today has been completely nicotine free. I find that having strong coffee after meals reduces the craving for a cig. Stay strong everyone, we can do this together:tu


----------



## emind56 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great contest!!!! it has motivated me to kick the habit as well. Tommorow will be my first day of cigs. Thanks for the motivation monkeys!:tu:tu


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

renton20 said:


> So tomorrow will be two weeks for me and I have to say that I am feeling good. Food tastes better, I smell better and feel better among other things. So far, today has been completely nicotine free. I find that having strong coffee after meals reduces the craving for a cig. Stay strong everyone, we can do this together:tu


Sorry about getting the days wrong. Today started early and ended late. I don't have any idea why, but I thought today was sunday. :hn


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/30/08
12 cigs smoked
5.35 spent


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

5/31/08

15 cigs

Spent 10.00 on 3 packs. This is my problem, I keep buying them.

I gotta get a grip on this. Time is runnig out. Even if I dont make it in the time period I will keep at it until I am cig free. Not that I dont plan on winning but just in case.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

5/31/08
10 cigs
0 spent


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

A weekend away made it tough. Hopefully being back to some semblence of normalcy will bring these numbers down:

5/29
9 cigs
$0 spent

5/30
12 cigs 
$3.00 +/- spent (Out of state :tu)

5/31
11 cigs 
$3.00 +/-


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

6/1/08

14 cigs.
Spent $0.00


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/1
11 cigs
$0 spent

And I had a typo on my last post. The 5/31 money spent was $30, not $3. My wife and I somehow convinced ourselves to buy a carton since they were 1/2 the price in NC vs. NJ. I truly hope I give some of those away.

Back to work on it harder tomorrow...


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

6/1
12 cigs
0 spent


COME ON PEOPLE! TIMES RUNNIN OUT!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/2
10 cigs
$0 spent

I have to get my ass in gear!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

6/3/08

Ok here goes the excuses. I run a heating and air wholesale distribution center. Its *HOT *and *HUMID* in Georgia (finaly, business has been in a slump with new construction down). The phones are ringing of the hook like we want it to be. Walk in customers are never ending so we cant answer the phone and corporate calling to ask why we are not answering the phone. So I have taken every opportunity to take a quick smoke and have lost count the past few days.

Anyway I have not done good at all.

Cigs Smoked: *Unknown*
Spent: *about 10 bucks*

Sorry for the lame excuses and not participating like I commited to. I know that y'all are doing the best you can and I have been slacking in my efforts. It's coming to the time that I will have to go cold turkey for the last 2 weeks and that wont be pretty.

I hope that y'all are doing better.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> I hope that y'all are doing better.


Unfortunately, I'm not...I'm finishing up my last of the day, and my numbers aren't improving 

6/3
11 cigs
$0 spent

Also, just to know the last date possible for the two weeks to start...it would be July 4th, correct?


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

6/2
9 cigs smoked
0 spent

6/3
14 cigs smoked
5.76 spent

This sucks


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the struggles with quiting. I have been off the coffin nails for two weeks and am having a different kind of struggle. I started up school again and am actually missing my smokes. Smoking between classes was a ritual for me since freshman year of high school. I now get out of class and start craving. I don't crave most of the time, but this is becoming a problem, and I am worried since today was only the second day of the semester. I guess it will probably just take some time to get used to. 

Thanks for the outlet to vent guys. Just getting this thought out there makes me feel better.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/4
12 cigs
$0 spent

6/5
8 cigs
$0 spent

Hopefully the heat wave coming will make me want to stay inside


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

6/4/08
9 cigs

6/5/08
10 cigs
6.01 spent


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on guys, don't give up. I've found that I'm okay once the day has gotten underway (early is a struggle) until around late afternoon. Then I seem to weaken. Need to buckle down gents! Let's see some updates.

6/6
11 cigs
$0 spent

6/7
9 cigs
$0 spent

6/8
9 cigs
$6 spent


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

So I am having a little trouble so far. I have not had a cigarette since 5/20, yay, but try as I might I can't seem to make it through the day without a cigar. I usually smoke 1 or 2 a day anyways but I wanted to see if I could go a day with no nicotine at all. So far I have not been able to do this. 

Getting to sleep is the hardest part. If I can keep busy I am ok, but when I lay down to sleep that craving just rolls over me. I am also frustrated because most people don't seem to think that quiting smoking is a big deal is one is still smoking cigars. A friend told me, "your not quitting, your upgrading." What do you guys think of this?


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

bump, so how is every body doing?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

renton20 said:


> bump, so how is every body doing?


Ahhh, I'm muddling around the 6-7 cig range on a good day the last couple of days...8-10 on a bad day. Those typical cig times are killing me (after meals, before bed, 1st of the day). I think I'm going to go the nic gum route in the next day or so. Below is what I think I've been the last several days:

6/9
8 cigs
$0 spent

6/10
10 cigs
$6 spent

6/11
7 cigs
$0 spent

6/12
6 cigs
$6 spent

6/13
10 cigs
$0 spent

I might be off one or two, but those #'s are close.

I hope others are doing better.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn, you had to bump this one.

I have not been doing too good. simple weakness. 

I have gone back to a full pack or so a dayand have not been keeping up with money spent. I better get on the ball times almost up.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/14
12 cigs
$6 spent

6/15
10 cigs
$0 spent

6/16
6 cigs
$6 spent

Yesterday, about midday, I decided to get some Nicorette. I'm chomping on a 2mg piece as I type. It certainly helped for the last half of yesterday (4 before 1:00 PM - 2 after). Gunning for four or less smoked today. I should probably just quit all together once I decided on the silly gum, but we'll see.

Where are the rest of you guys, we're missing some updates...notably from the OP. Come on support group!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Yesterday, about midday, I decided to get some Nicorette. I'm chomping on a 2mg piece as I type. It certainly helped for the last half of yesterday (4 before 1:00 PM - 2 after). Gunning for four or less smoked today. I should probably just quit all together once I decided on the silly gum, but we'll see.
> 
> Where are the rest of you guys, we're missing some updates...notably from the OP. Come on support group!


Sounds like a great plan :tu Be careful with that gum though, a friend of mine got hooked on that gum worse than he was on cigs. Other than the occasional craving I have been doing well, how is everyone else?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

renton20 said:


> Sounds like a great plan :tu *Be careful with that gum though, a friend of mine got hooked on that gum worse than he was on cigs. *Other than the occasional craving I have been doing well, how is everyone else?


Understood. Luckily, I'm on the lower mg per piece. Hopefully I won't have a problem getting off of it...but I'm looking at it as a step off of the cigarettes.

Cost wise, per day, I think the gum is cheaper than the smokes in Tax Jersey!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/17
4 cigs
$0

6/18
5 cigs
$0


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

still having a rough time of it. It's kinda like feeling hungry all of the time, except my lungs feel hungry instead of my stomach.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/19
4 cigs
$0

6/20
5 cigs
$6

6/21
4 cigs
$0


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> 6/4
> 12 cigs
> $0 spent
> 
> ...


Just looking at this thread it looks like you are making some real progress. Keep up the good work dude, hope the gum is working well for you :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

renton20 said:


> Just looking at this thread it looks like you are making some real progress. Keep up the good work dude, hope the gum is working well for you :tu


Thanks for the kind words, and for organizing my progress. Truth be told, like I said stated in my "baseline" post, I had been (almost typed "am" :hn) a pack a day guy. I cut back just to establish the baseline.

I'm at a tough spot for myself right now. The Nicorette directions say to make sure you chew enough when you are quitting (at least 9 pieces a day) but I'm trying not to over do it and am getting by with about four. My problem right now is there are four very distinct cigs that I'm struggling with cutting: 1) with the AM coffee, 2) after lunch, 3) after dinner and 4) before bed. The rest of the day I get by with okay for the most part (unless I have a couple drinks...).

I might have to up my gum. But I think I may try reversing my strategy too. Up until now, I have eliminated the cigs that were the easiest to quit. I may now try eliminating what is probably the toughest one next, the AM smoke.

Sorry if I'm rambling, but putting it down in writing may help, and the support certainly does. :tu

Oh, and lest I forget:

6/22
4 cigs
$0 spent

6/23
4 cigs
$0 spent

BTW - I know my $ spent to cig ratio probably isn't adding up. My wife has said something to the effect that she'll quit when I quit. Since I'm down to just a handful a day, I just steal from her pack :r


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I have to commend all you guys who are quitting, I know its a very hard think to do and something I need to do. Unfortunately reading this entire thread has never made me need a cigarette more! :r. Anyways, good luck to everyone, and I am looking forward to see what happens with the 2 weeks no cigarettes at all, should be very interesting. 

You know what would be an excellent idea for a future contest such as this, make it into a ClubStogie and YouTube thing, and start posting video blogs of how its going each day. You could make a channel just for you guy to post your videos, and then just do a video blog every day or as you needed.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

6/24
4 cigs
$0 spent

6/25
4 cigs
$0 spent

6/26
6 cigs
$6 spent

6/27
4 cigs
$0 spent

6/28
4 cigs
$0 spent

6/29
*0 cigs*:bl
$0 spent

I finally buckled down today and decided I was done bullshitting around with these last few. I may be a little irritable and edgy because of it, but I'll get over it. Now I need to make it stick.

We're missing some updates. Any progress from anyone?


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

:blCONGRATS MAN:bl

Good for you, keep going strong :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Another day, another zero. Only had about 3-4 serious cravings, one real bad. I'm feeling pretty okay with it though.

6/30
0 cigs
$0 spent


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Uh oh, my cigars just got a little nervous:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats awesome Joel. I'm pretty sure that you are in the lead. 

I have not been posting my counts. I guess I was attempting to hide from this thread. But I made a comitment. 
I am definately LOOSING! I have been smoking a pack a day.I'm weak!

When is this contest up? I know that I will not be able to be smoke free by the end.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

kgraybill said:


> I know that I will not be able to be smoke free by the end.


Anybody can quit that wants to. I quit several months back by going cold turkey. One day you decide I will not smoke any cigs today, and just go day to day. The first couple of weeks were the worse, then the cravings come and go, but you do not want to start over. It is like working out, once you are in the routine, it just goes without thinking. It only takes one day, the rest is just will power to say that "I have control over what I do, not the cigarettes" Not singling you out kgraybill, just that last sentence made me think. As long as I stayed away from bars and nightclubs in the beginning I was ok, although irritable. And whoever said it is like being hungry is dead on, I remember noticing myself clenching my teeth. I had to breath deep and relax to get past the feeling. Ok, I am done ranting now :ss Keep up the good work guys, it makes the cigars that much more enjoyable in the end. You all can do it. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Uh oh, my cigars just got a little nervous:tu


Hopefully I'll have them shaking in the humi soon 


kgraybill said:


> Thats awesome Joel. I'm pretty sure that you are in the lead.
> 
> I have not been posting my counts. I guess I was attempting to hide from this thread. But I made a comitment.
> I am definately LOOSING! I have been smoking a pack a day.I'm weak!
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes, and I'll be honest with you, it is not easy. The cravings suck, but I've had some *really bad *ones that, as strange as it sounds, make the smaller ones easier to handle. The one thing that really helped me get off on the right foot on Sunday (my first day of zero cigs) was changing my morning routine. I'll typically leave the house to get a cup of coffee in the AM and I would automatically light one up. Saturday night I decided that on Sunday I wasn't going to leave the house until I had to, which ended up being around 3:00 to go to a party. I really think not leaving helped.

Don't give up bro, I was a pack a day guy too (I must admit, it feels friggin good to say "was"). The number one thing for me is that I want to quit. If not for that fact, I don't if I'd be doing it.

What really sucks is typing all of this about cigs makes me want one! :r I think I should go read through some cigar reviews!!! :r

EDIT: And BTW, I think to be "cig free" for two weeks before the end of the contest, you have to quit by July 4th (Friday) - Good Luck guys!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome to see a philly BOTL getting over a real crappy addiction. i don't smoke cigs and never have, but much respect and support to everyone getting over the addiction!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

The last time I went cold turkey, about half day into it I started to shake and my vision got blurry. I literally could not think of anything else, I geuss it would be like a crack addict that cant get a rock.
eyes watering, madly searching for a butt that I may have left in an ashtray. I went to the bank that morning and the teller was not performing as I thought she should have and it almost got ugly. the poor girl, I was a total JERK to her and she did nothing wrong. 
Needless to say I have a fear of going through that again so cold turkey is not near the top of my list.

Although I have not done well this time, it is still on my mind to quit and I will. I just have to get my mind right.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Another thing which has really helped me lately has been picking up running. I have just been doing a mile or two 3-4 days a week but it helps a lot. Even after a month and a half of no cigs I still weeze like a bastard when my heart rate gets up there. It makes me realize that cigs have had an effect on me today.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats to all for the progress you've made. Unbeknownst to me this thread had started. I quit cigs about the same time this started. I went cold turkey after 10 years. I've been cig free for 4 weeks on Thurs. It helps when your smoking buddy is pregnant. 

Once you have a reason it seems to be easier. Keep up the good work. 

D


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> Thats awesome Joel. I'm pretty sure that you are in the lead. ....





renton20 said:


> 1) Josh (z3ro)
> 2) Ken (kgraybill)
> 3) Joel (yourchoice)
> 1) Josh (renton20)


Actually Ken, it looks like Josh (renton20) is way out in front. He has already passed the two week mark having quit cold turkey day one. Well done Josh!

I am able to revisit this thread since I am currently having a cigar :r


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> It helps when your smoking buddy is pregnant. Once you have a reason it seems to be easier.


Best reason to quit! :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I just wanted to stop and and give you guys a pat on the back.

I quit the cigs on 12/1/06 and haven't had one since. I took me four tries to get them out for good. For me at least, it seems like you have to really want it, that is the only way it sticks. It stuck for me on 12/1/06 because my uncle died of lung cancer the week before. It is my memorial to him to never have another cigarette again.

Keep up the good work guys. :tu


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Never smoked cigs, but I'm amazed at the awesome willpower and perseverance you all are putting into this contest. Sounds like a win-win!
We're all rooting for ya! Keep it up!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

BTW guys - still strong since Sunday. :tu Zeros


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

One full week now :tu :bl


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

congrats on the full week man :tu
I've been struggling the past couple of days. I have decided that free time is a bad idea right now so I am trying to fill my time up with a few projects which I have been putting off. Let's keep this going guys :chk


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm in a bad place right now. Having one of those "I really want one" moments.

Ugh!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I'm in a bad place right now. Having one of those "I really want one" moments.
> 
> Ugh!


If I can,you can Joel! Don't do it,get a cigar when you can....


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> If I can,you can Joel! Don't do it,get a cigar when you can....


I'm determined to stay off them (which is the biggest thing), but Dave, your quick reply absolutely helped. I changed up what I was doing and played a game with my five year old. As soon as the kids were off to bed, I hooked up with an LFD Chizel Maduro (thanks Charles!). Figured I'd grab what I thought was the strongest stick I saw! :r

Weird that the strongest urge I had was 11 days after quitting. 

Thanks for the support :tu :tu


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> I'm determined to stay off them (which is the biggest thing), but Dave, your quick reply absolutely helped. I changed up what I was doing and played a game with my five year old. As soon as the kids were off to bed, I hooked up with an LFD Chizel Maduro (thanks Charles!). Figured I'd grab what I thought was the strongest stick I saw! :r
> 
> Weird that the strongest urge I had was 11 days after quitting.
> 
> Thanks for the support :tu :tu


Glad to hear that you made it through that ok. Whenever I get a bad craving lately I just think about how bad I felt when I picked up cigs after the last time I quit. Keep it up man :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Still going strong :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Still going strong :tu


Excellent Joel


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

OK guys, its time for me to pay up. Correct me if I am wrong. So Josh (Renton20) has been cig free for some time now with Joel not far behind.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Wishing everyone good luck here.



yourchoice said:


> Still going strong :tu


Joel...I give you alot of credit and hope you continue to stay strong and determined. I have very addictive habits... I quit... and so can you!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

kgraybill said:


> So Josh (Renton20) has been cig free for some time now with Joel not far behind.


That sounds about right ...Today marked three weeks for me :tu


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck guys!

Someone sent this to me today (no idea why, I don't smoke cigs) and maybe it will help. If nothing else, it will get stuck in you head. LOL

*YouTube Video*​


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Isn't this contest suposed to be over? Who won or were there multiple winners? What gives?

JL, three weeks is great work, dog rockets heading your way this week. Hope you have kicked cigs for good, bet your lungs feel a lot better.

And sit down for this, but I still have your addy!!!

Mike


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Joel, PM me your addy, I have clearly lost this one. It's great that you have quit!!:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

in case it hasnt been said, there is a good new site www.becomeanex.org that is a support group (other than CS), thought ya'll might want to check it out.. Good Luck!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> If it is ok with the OP, I am going to sponser Joel (yourchoice). Joel you make it 2 weeks and I am sending you a fiver of dog rockets from my stash.


Mercy!.... or should I say Merci?  Thanks brother :tu


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Mercy!.... or should I say Merci?  Thanks brother :tu


You earned them bro, keep it up!


----------

